# Bellator 62's Lloyd Woodard guarantees a finish in his lightweight tourney bout



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> With Bellator Fighting Championships' season-six programming bleeding into the broadcast of the recently launched "The Ultimate Fighter: Live" series, Bellator lightweight Lloyd Woodard knows there's a chance some people might tune out before his Bellator 62 scrap with Patricky "Pitbull" Freire.
> 
> Woodard advises against making that mistake.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27895/bel...-a-finish-in-his-lightweight-tourney-bout.mma


----------

